# Turkey Giblets



## GSDMan (Sep 17, 2004)

Just wondering. Can the dogs have the giblets that come out of the turkey? I tried searching for giblet and got nothing so I'm sorry if this has been covered.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

i dont see why not my mom cooks them up, cuts them up and puts them in her homemade stuffing, if we can eat them I don't see why dogs couldn't


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been wondering the same.

Last year Yukon was licking his lips as my mum was tossing the bits out.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We feed them to our dogs. Gizzard, heart, whatever else those weird looking things are....... Usually I feed them RAW because I season the turkey so much and baste with butter. Keeps the pups quiet during the meal. They get their own little plate.

My father almost cried when I gave the poke's nose to the dogs, he wanted it for himself. I just used his old line on me "my home, my rules. Nobody is subjected to eating or having to watch another human consume those things"


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I was wondering this too, but with more questions as to whether a kibble fed dog can have raw stuff like this occasionally? Or does that not work? I'd like to add some raw, but not total. Thanks


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The thing that I would watch for is too much fatty stuff and pancreatitis:
http://pet-diseases.suite101.com/article.cfm/how_to_avoid_pet_pancreatitis_on_thanksgiving

I don't know how much is too much though! Maybe someone else will.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

My dogs get kibble on demand (bowl always full) and a RAW meal each day. Thus far they are doing quite well. Their RAW meals are not restricted to just meat, they get raw veggies and fruit (puree'd for one of them) We've been feeding this way since we got Ozzy and have had no issues. But it is not necessarily what proponents of either style of feeding would agree with. I do it because 90% of the time I can say Doggy Dinner is at 8pm, there are nights when it isn't until much later, or I'm going out and it has to be much earlier. The kibble is just to keep their bellies full between their main meals, or if they are very hungry extra food.

I do it basically because I believe in food on demand. Therefore there is always kibble out and then their treats are organic where possible and their main meal is RAW. I also have had tremendous luck with this style of feeding for maintaining weight in both my dogs, although it's pretty safe to say Ozzy is a ShepXLab, his little arse is expanding. He has a very deep chest and I am nervous about bloat, so to me it is imperative that he not be hungry and gobble his food..

Ok, that was way more wordy tyhan necessary







I feed both styles. It hasn't hurt them, although occasionally (mostly with heavy marrow) we do have some soft stools.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Giblets, heck yeah!







I just raided our grocery store of three packages of giblets.







Raw gizzard, raw liver, raw neck, raw... whatever! If you'd like, you can cook everything but the necks to make into doggie treats! They make fantastic training treats. The necks are mostly bone so they should either be fed raw along with raw boneless meat or not at all. 

If you do cook the giblets, cook them as you would for a dog and not for a human- leave out the butter and gravy and all that other fatty stuff unless you are using them as occasional training treats. Cooked human-style, they make extra tasty HIGH VALUE treats but not something that should be fed as part of a meal because, as Jean mentioned above, a lot of dogs get P-itis this year because of well-meaning owners delivering heaps of greasy, fatty leftovers into their dogs' bowls.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh, for quantity, what you can do is toss a small piece of liver in with the meal per day if you do it raw. Liver has a lot of vitamin A and it's not something you'd want to overdose on (remember that the kibble tends to have the full daily allotment of A, but a little extra here and there won't hurt). Besides, too much liver can lead to a leaky surprise from out the other end of the dog! Gizzards and hearts, being muscle meats, are fine to feed in greater quantities. You could save them in the freezer to disperse over time.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

What Diana says about the liver is right, I totally forgot







I very seldom feed actual liver, but do feed Benny Bullies dehydrated liver treats as training treats.

If you search on this site there are lots of ways members dehydrate their own liver.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just cleaned out two of my local grocery stores last night of turkey necks, turkey back, gizzards etc. Great prices .29 to .59 a pound! May be because it was getting so close to T'giving. 

My dogs get gizzards regularly...raw....mixed in with their other raw. I even toss them one now and then as a treat....they LOVE them.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I buy them from the grocery and feed them raw. The meat counter has them.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Gizzards and liver are rather fatty, so if your dog is a kibble-only dog, I'd recommend boiling them up, draining off the fat and feeding that way, just to be safe.


----------

